# Raceglaze 42 Signature Series Wax



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Price & Availability*
£45.00 for tub.

*Used on:*
VW Golf Shadow Blue - Bonnet

*Product Information and Instructions:*
'42' is 42% pure Carnauba by volume and is green in colour.
Application of a tiny amount, spread very thinly and buffed off after 5-8 minutes will leave a very durable, deep shine to any car. Good preparation with Signature Pre-wax Cleaner will pay dividends. Lasts 3-4 months typically so for single car usage the jar will last 5 years or so !

A relatively soft wax that doesn't need waming to use, it can be applied by pad or hand and has a delightful natural aroma too. It will protect your car, produce a rich warm shine and deepen its colour. Perfect for modern, classic or resprayed cars of all marques and paint types.

Supplied with dense foam applicator - or use your own hands ( not supplied).

*Packaging:*
I had the sample pot of this which looks very much like a lip gloss pot, comes in a small plastic tub with screw on lid, Raceglaze branding evident throughout.

_(* The sample jars on the new versions are wider than that of the test pot used here, so facilitating easier access to the contents.)_

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Fragrance is slightly like crayola crayons, consitency of a slightly hard wax although after a few swipes and the pot becoming slightly warm the consistency becomes more fluid and becomes great to work with.

*Cutting and Cleaning Power:*
As this was a wax this is not applicable to this review.

*Ease of use:*
As far of ease of use goes after the wax is warmed up it becomes very easy to use. Applied with a swisswax applicator, would work equally well with a foam pad. On using this on a prepared paint panel it spreads like a dream and works very well - buffing off without trouble. However, on a panel where a pre wax cleanser was not used it was slightly more difficult to remove and spread although it was by no means difficult.

I had left it to cure fore 10-15 minutes which was a longer period of time than required to see how difficult it would prove to remove if left to cure for too long, this product did not have any difficulties in being buffed off the paintwork as it came off a dream with a deep pile microfibre.

The only critisism I bear for this is the sample pot itself led to difficulties when it came to loading the applicator with wax. upon getting through the pot it become very difficult to get further down.

*Application Pictures:
*

*Before:*









*After:*

































*Finish:*
RG42 provided a great finish it has to be said. Once buffed off the finish was slick, and had great clarity. This wax provides that "glassy" look over those which provide a wet look. When the sun shone this was thoroughly evident.
Beading is great with this wax also, extremely tight, and as for water sheeting this also had a great performace - upon sheeting water off with a hose minimal amount was left standing on the paintwork.

*Value:*
This wax is decent value for where it sits within the current market. It provides an excellent finish and is very easy to use. For those looking to add a higher priced wax to their range RG42 would definately be in with a shout. At a suggested durability of at least two months and the size of the full pot then £45.00 would get you a wax that would last at least a year or two.

*Overall DW rating: 91%*









*Overall:*
A very consistent performance from a Raceglaze product, creates the desired finish at not a great cost. Using the full razeglaze system from paint cleanser to wax leaves a great finish and has to be considered 'up there' with the high end products in the detailing world.

Thanks to Razeglaze for the sample.


----------

